# My new Taylor 416ce



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

As the title says, introducing my brand new Taylor 416ce grand symphony. Sitka spruce top, ovangkol back and sides, ebony bridge pins and fingerboard, mahogany neck and heel, expression 2 electronics. The lower bout is a bit larger than a dreadnought (1/4"), but the pinched waist makes it extremely comfortable compared to a dread. Still has great bass response meaty mids and sparkling highs. I love the tone, sounds like an oldschool brazillian rosewood yamaha. The only mod for this baby will be John Pearse strings.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the pics that you had promised would be posted.

Now that I see it, I'm even more jealous!

ENJOY!! ...dumb comment...how could you not!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

keeper, eh?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Definitely a keeper. Now I have to decide whether to keep the ovation TX 1778. I love the look of the guitar but the sound leaves a lot to be desired compared to the taylor


----------



## jrdavis (Aug 1, 2015)

Knight,

Beautiful guitar. Enjoy it every day.

John


----------

